
Ask HN: Is anyone interested in a Hacker News virtual poker night? - shytey
Hey all, is anyone interested in a virtual poker night? Pokerstars lets you run private games, we could organise a weekly Hacker News tournament. Let me know if you are interested, a range of times that might suit and a buy in you would be OK with. I&#x27;ll try to figure something out that suits the most amount of people if I get enough interest.<p>I&#x27;ll start, Friday or Saturday evenings 6pm-12pm GMT would suit and a buy in up to $30.
======
miej
Here, in order to expedite this process, i've set up a google form to collect
info from anyone interested:

[https://forms.gle/ueJrw9A7CNomB3yH6](https://forms.gle/ueJrw9A7CNomB3yH6)

also, I set up a discord server to help facilitate live chat:
[https://discord.gg/vmg2HSD](https://discord.gg/vmg2HSD)

~~~
shytey
Thanks, appreciate you helping out with organising. I just filled it in.

------
petemc_
A popular sentiment, r/poker has been inundated with people asking about where
to play poker with friends.

[https://old.reddit.com/r/poker/comments/fp2zll/where_to_play...](https://old.reddit.com/r/poker/comments/fp2zll/where_to_play_poker_online_while_quarantined/)

------
nbclark
I built a web app over the past couple of weeks to host home games with video.
[https://pokerinplace.app/](https://pokerinplace.app/)

If you'd be interested in using, please do. I'd love to join as well.

------
nicholas73
I'm in... does Pokerstars accept US players for money? Or we pool the prize
outside Pokerstars?

~~~
shytey
I think most states are blocked by Pokerstars, so I'm fine with pooling
outside and finding a different service to run the game. We could start with
the entry fee small the first week until trust builds, or use an escrow if
people are nervous about sending entry fee to a randomer? It shouldn't be more
than $10-20 anyway, depending on what people respond with

------
a3n
Uh ... Your name isn't "Doc" is it?

~~~
shytey
Me? No

------
syspec
I'm in

------
theebrownieee
I’m in

------
rubatuga
Down

------
miej
im down

------
giruvegan001
Pass...

